# Faulty door lock - DIY fix, guide with pics.



## J2D (Feb 25, 2008)

Following the response from my previous thread on my window not dropping when opening the door, and no buzzer when leaving the lights on.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=132909&p=1376366#p1376366

I decided to give it a go, with nothing to lose.

After removing the door card, finally removing the lock and releasing the switch, I could see the rubber cover has worn out and cut into the latch coating, stopping the latch working fully and eventually not having enough to push the switch.










I starting having a look around the garage for something I could maybe use to repair it, then bingo, came across a few bits I had left over from building my MFI cupboards, knew some of these bits would come in handy!










A small screw cover (left) needed cutting down with a sharp knife (right)










The small hole in the back fit perfectly over plastic bit of switch sticking through the perished rubber, after cleaning the grease off and with some steady fingers and some superglue, managed to stick it on nicely.



















When putting the switch back with this bit fitted, I realised it was too big (kept the switch pushed in). Needed to removed and trim down.










Still too big, again removed and trimmed down again!! this time so much I needed to drill a small hole through it, to make it fit well and stick tight.



















Finally all working how it should.










Been using the car all day today, and its still working fine (touch wood). But i'll keep an eye on it and let you know how it holds up.

I've got plenty of these small bits if anyone wants any, can cut them down and stick them in the post.

Hope this helps.

John


----------



## Slatz (Sep 16, 2008)

Great work, I'm going to give that a try tomorrwo evening, I'l let you know how I get on.


----------



## j4zz_x (Jan 17, 2009)

Has anybody checked the price of the switch? it cant be that expensive can it?


----------



## Slatz (Sep 16, 2008)

Had a go tonight.

Here's what I learnt.

My microswitch is too broken to glue on a new plunger, there is nothing left to glue to. It's broken off inside the switch body.

Still, no problem, I have a passenger door lock mechanism I bought from Ebay. I can just take out the broken switch and swap it with the other. WRONG. Blasted things are handed. Left and right microswitches are not interchangeable. The pins that locate them in the mechanism body have a different distance between centres and the cable entry prevents a straight swap.

Bloody bedspring duck technique.

Off to try and source a replacement miniature microswitch. I'll let you know how the search goes.


----------



## J2D (Feb 25, 2008)

Slatz said:


> Had a go tonight.
> 
> Here's what I learnt.
> 
> ...


Defo mate, would be interested to see if you can find a replacement switch.

John


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

John - on a slightly different note. Was it easy enough for you to get the door card off and back on again? Did you use WAK's guide?


----------



## J2D (Feb 25, 2008)

qooqiiu said:


> John - on a slightly different note. Was it easy enough for you to get the door card off and back on again? Did you use WAK's guide?


Yes mate, had it off before, and yes used waks guide the first time, once you have removed the screw hidden behind the metal cover it just lifts up.

Jon


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Been through all this...... :lol:

if you find a switch source then great, but put a price on your time and you are probably better off buying the £85 lock and swapping it over.

Only thing is get this wrong and you could end up with a deadlocked door, better to have someone who knows what they are doing do it for you.


----------

